# My Ambilobe Panther Chameleon



## ToeChecks (May 4, 2013)

this is ronin out enjoying a sunny day! i thought these were some good photos so i decided to Post them!


----------



## jrh3 (May 12, 2013)

how old is she? very nice looking and healthy.


----------



## Mime454 (May 12, 2013)

Cute


----------



## ToeChecks (May 12, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> how old is she? very nice looking and healthy.


He is 6 - 7 months old i think. thank you!  I try to take the best care of him i can. He lives like a King if you ask me lol!


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

ToeChecks said:


> He is 6 - 7 months old i think. thank you!  I try to take the best care of him i can. He lives like a King if you ask me lol!


i hate to break it to you but that is a female..


----------



## agent A (May 13, 2013)

so cute :wub:


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

has she turned a nice peach color yet?


----------



## ToeChecks (May 13, 2013)

i guess its a girl then haha. i thought it was a boy for the last three months... and i named it as a boy. anyone think i should change it? i hate that she was sold to me as a male though....


----------



## ToeChecks (May 13, 2013)

i was kind of starting to figure "he" was a "she" since no colors where coming in. but oh well i love her regardless.


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

i would contact the buyer and raise cane. Females are generally cheaper than males and ask for some money back, Ronin seems fine as a female name, lol.

Who did you get it from? a dealer?


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

panthers are hard to sex when they are babies lol. veileds are way easier.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 13, 2013)

You should really contact the seller and work out something. Where did you get it from? Did you buy local and pick-up or online and have it shipped?

The breeder/seller may not do anything since it has been a couple of months, already.

I guess _she'll _just have to live like a _queen_. :lol:


----------



## ToeChecks (May 13, 2013)

i drove 3 hours away to pick her up lol... but oh well i wanted to breed so i guess its not a big deal. im not even going to bother trying to get money back because i got a good deal on her anyways. but next time im going straight to the breeder.


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

there is a chameleon forum that has good deals, im on there just look around.


----------



## ToeChecks (May 13, 2013)

ive been a member for a while. its a good forum, there is a few breeders that are pretty close to me im going to try to get one from. i dont want to have to ship it. id rather go pick it up!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 31, 2013)

How's the little lady?


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 1, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> How's the little lady?


she passed away two weeks ago  i have no idea what happend. she had a anal prolapse and passed away 2 days later... im devastated. im not letting it deter me from chameleons though. i picked up a mellers yesturday! im bringing his first poop in for parasite tests and he is going in for a check up as well. im doing everything i can think of to correct what i did wrong the first time. which isnt much.... i have changed my gutload for my feeders and i am picking up an automatic misting system to prevent dehydration. im cleaning everything more frequently and im only using live plants with my new cham. ill post some photos of him tonight. tell me if you think he looks healthy patrick. i think he does, nothing physically wrong with him besides a chipped toe nail. he is very friendly friendly and eats like a machine! still though nothing could ever replace my little girl... i miss her so much, ill definitely be getting another ambilobe, they are just to precious.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 1, 2013)

Ouch! RIP, little lady :angel:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Anal prolapse! ack! Is that something they soemtimes have problems with?


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 2, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Anal prolapse! ack! Is that something they soemtimes have problems with?


its usually a side affect caused by somthing else they have going on with them im pretty sure. they push there reproductive organs out from inside when it happens. i brought her to the vet right away. but it must have been to late. im still so heart broken and i feel as if it was my fault.


----------



## sally (Jun 2, 2013)

awww.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Well don't be too hard on yourself sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Well don't be too hard on yourself sometimes these things just happen.


That's the only reason im not being super hard on myself. Its just really hard not to beat myself up over it. I cant get this feeling of failure to go away...


----------



## agent A (Jun 4, 2013)

ToeChecks said:


> That's the only reason im not being super hard on myself. Its just really hard not to beat myself up over it. I cant get this feeling of failure to go away...


tell me abt it


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 5, 2013)

hey she could have been egg bound, did you have a laying bin in there and was she turning dark and bright peach colors.


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 5, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> hey she could have been egg bound, did you have a laying bin in there and was she turning dark and bright peach colors.


i dont know if she could have been. i didnt have a laying bin because i thought she as a he since i got her. but she was only 8 months old. she could have been an early bloomer but she had no boating or egg definition.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 5, 2013)

mine started to go receptive around 8 months. good luck with the mellers they are hard to sex.


----------

